# Fibromyalgia Sufferer/Beauty Pageant Winner TV Interview



## Mashhk (Jan 20, 2012)

In-depth TV interview with fibromyalgia sufferer and Miss Asian Model 2011 Simran Gill:www.youtube.com/watch?v=trR2kRb2QrQ


----------

